

Ask HN: Why can't I buy or rent a digital copy of Will Ferrell's Anchorman?  - stevewilhelm


======
tantalor
I'm sure you'll find that's the case for many titles.

I suppose the rightholders might have an exclusive deal with somebody you
haven't checked, like RedBox.

~~~
tantalor
Just checked, RedBox etc. rent discs and iTunes sells it. As far as I can tell
nobody has the digital rental. Maybe Apple has an exclusive license to the
digital copy and chooses not to rent it. Speculating, they might lose money
renting it, but they don't want anybody else to have it (anticompetitive?)

~~~
stevewilhelm
I can not find it for sale on iTunes. Can you post a link?

Red Box had it listed in its catalog but did not have it available for rent in
the Silicon Valley area.

~~~
tantalor
[https://itunes.apple.com/ie/movie/anchorman-legend-ron-
burgu...](https://itunes.apple.com/ie/movie/anchorman-legend-ron-
burgundy/id297465313)

(That was not easy.)

------
wmf
Dreamworks may be one of the studios that just doesn't do digital rentals.

